# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Florida Cop: Ill Feed You To The F*cking Gators

## St James

*Florida Cop: Ill Feed You To The F*cking Gators
http://personalliberty.com/2013/02/1...fcking-gators/
*February 18, 2013 by Sam Rolley 
PHOTOS.COM
A sheriffs deputy in Broward County, Fla., unleashed a tirade of obscenities and threats on a man who he reportedly was investigating for causing a disturbance.
Broward Sheriffs deputy Alan Dubinski arrived on the scene to a disturbance call last July where Florida State Troopers had already detained Jessie Merchant (who, some reports indicate, has mental health problems) for allegedly running in and out of traffic.
Dubinksi said he had interacted with Merchant on previous occasions, and felt threatening to beat the f*cking p*ss out of Dubinksi and feed the subject to alligators was the best way to deal with the call.
CBS Miami transcribed the conversation as follows (video below):
Jessie, Im gonna tell you right now, your f a is going home or Im going to beat the f p out of you, Dubinski is recorded saying.
Yes, sir, Merchant replied.
I see your f a again tonight Im going to f split your f skull f with my flashlight, Dubinski is heard saying. Remember what I told you about the alligators? Im gonna feed your a to them. Im not gonna arrest you. Im gonna feed you to the f alligators. Im taking you out on the Alley and Im dumping your a. So youre gonna die.
After 30 seconds, the expletives and threats fly again.
I get another call on you tonight Im gonna come in your house, Im gonna kick your f door in. You think Im bulls-? Dubinski asked.
No. Im just saying youre gonna kick the door down, Merchant said.
Im gonna kick the f door in and Im gonna come in there and drag your f a out of your house, beating the p out of you, Dubinski said.
I said yes, sir, Merchant replies.
And then Im gonna feed you to the f gators, Dubinski told him.
Just seconds later the tirade continues.
I want to feed you to the alligators, Dubinski said.
Youre kinda scaring me, Merchant said.
I hope I am, Dubinski says. If I see you again tonight, I swear to God  God be my witness youre a dead man.
Yes, sir, Merchant said.
Get the f out of here, Dubinski said............._more at link_

----------


## garyo

High stress job, dealing with Idiots and scumbags.

----------


## St James

funny, that's how I look at cops, specifically LEO

----------


## ptif219

South Florida.  Tells me he must be another angry democrat

----------


## Guest

WTF?  Just another "angry Democrat"?

Are we this conditioned to just accept whatever government officials dish out?  The cop committed a criminal act.  A criminal act.

----------

St James (02-18-2013)

----------


## ptif219

> WTF?  Just another "angry Democrat"?
> 
> Are we this conditioned to just accept whatever government officials dish out?  The cop committed a criminal act.  A criminal act.


  That is south Florida. A democrat strong hold.  I expect he was democrat and expect a fake investigation unless the governor addresses it.

----------


## Guest

> That is south Florida. A democrat strong hold.  I expect he was democrat and expect a fake investigation unless the governor addresses it.


So cops are only assholes in South Florida?

----------


## ptif219

> So cops are only assholes in South Florida?


  no, Only a few cops are like this

----------


## patrickt

I definitely think the police officer went too far and should receive a letter of reprimand in his personnel file.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> no, Only a few cops are like this


That may be true, but there appears to be too many.

With an horrendous street problem, homelessness, crack addicts and mental illness, the Police in Vancouver have had to adapt; learn how to deal with mentally ill people so as not to inflame the situation.

All too often I read reports like this from somewhere in the US where the allegedly trained police office resorted to verbal abuse, that latest in Butte [I think] where a cop went apeshit with a schizophrenic who, threatened by the abuse, jumped to his safety, right into the path of a semi.

There is no excuse for shit like this.  Yes, the job is frustrating, but they are well paid, trained and have a host of counseling services available to them.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Lol, a bad cop "must be a Democrat." Lulz. Because only Democrats are bad cops.

----------


## ptif219

> Lol, a bad cop "must be a Democrat." Lulz. Because only Democrats are bad cops.


  No because that area is mostly democrats

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No because that area is mostly democrats


Right, and there are no Republicans there. Only Democrats are bad cops.

----------


## ptif219

> Right, and there are no Republicans there. Only Democrats are bad cops.


  If most are democrats then the cops are likely to also be democrat

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> If most are democrats then the cops are likely to also be democrat


That means the preachers and churchgoers and firefighters are also likely to be Democrats.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

Was I the only one laughing my ass off reading this?

----------


## ptif219

> That means the preachers and churchgoers and firefighters are also likely to be Democrats.


  Your point?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Your point?


My point is individuals are individuals. What political group happens to dominate an area doesn't change that fact. We should look at bad cops just like we look at any bad person: _a bad person_.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Your point?


His point is always the same, to leap to the defense of liberal Democrats while claiming to not be one of them.  He's utterly predictable in his shameless hackery.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> His point is always the same, to leap to the defense of liberal Democrats while claiming to not be one of them.  He's utterly predictable in his shameless hackery.


I haven't defended a single Democrat in this thread, so STFU.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I haven't defended a single Democrat in this thread, so STFU.


Sorry, I might have confused you with your mom...same mustache and all....

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-18-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sorry, I might have confused you with your mom...same mustache and all....


Hah! Okay, you win this one. I had to rep you for that, you made me bust up laughing. Bravo  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> no, Only a few cops are like this


Do you also believe in Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny?

----------

The XL (02-18-2013)

----------


## St James

> I definitely think the police officer went too far and should receive a letter of reprimand in his personnel file.


oooooh..........that'll fix it....yep yep yep......from the police to the police about the police   sho 'nuff

----------

Irascible Crusader (02-19-2013),Paperback Writer (02-18-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-18-2013),The XL (02-20-2013)

----------


## ptif219

> My point is individuals are individuals. What political group happens to dominate an area doesn't change that fact. We should look at bad cops just like we look at any bad person: _a bad person_.



   Yes it does.  This is and arrogant elitist democrat and his actions show it.  Democrats have a different attitude then conservatives

----------


## ptif219

> Do you also believe in Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny?


  Are you always a pessimist?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yes it does.  This is and arrogant elitist democrat and his actions show it.  Democrats have a different attitude then conservatives


No, they don't. There are Republicans with shitty attitudes and Democrats with good attitudes, and vice versa. It's called being human.

----------


## The XL

> I definitely think the police officer went too far and should receive a letter of reprimand in his personnel file.


Lol, that'll teach him.  And if he winds up hurting or killing someone for no reason, he should get a paid suspension.

----------

St James (02-24-2013)

----------


## St James

> Are you always a pessimist?


well, I don't think Santa is real. the Easter bunny told me so.................

----------


## Guest

> Are you always a pessimist?


No.  I'm always a realist.

----------


## Guest

> lol, that'll teach him.  And if he winds up hurting or killing someone for no reason, he should get a paid suspension.


^^fuck yeh this

----------

St James (02-24-2013),The XL (02-20-2013)

----------


## patrickt

> Lol, that'll teach him.  And if he winds up hurting or killing someone for no reason, he should get a paid suspension.


You certainly have a right to your opinio, XL, but I think that is stupid. There is no indication the officer in this case would "wind up" doing anything of the sort. He said some things he shouldn't have said to someone he knew well. And you go to him killing someone for no reason and getting paid suspension. That's bizarre.

----------


## Guest

> You certainly have a right to your opinio, XL, but I think that is stupid. There is no indication the officer in this case would "wind up" doing anything of the sort. He said some things he shouldn't have said to someone he knew well. And you go to him killing someone for no reason and getting paid suspension. That's bizarre.


Let me ask you what would happen if an average person said that to another average person, and then tell me why the cop is exempt from similar punishment.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Because cops are saints that are just here to protect and serve, Rina. Gawsh.

----------



----------


## patrickt

> Let me ask you what would happen if an average person said that to another average person, and then tell me why the cop is exempt from similar punishment.


Absolutely nothing would happen. It isn't a credible threat. But, since you have already tried and convicted the man I suppose you can answer the question.

----------


## patrickt

> Because cops are saints that are just here to protect and serve, Rina. Gawsh.


Wow, Sir Galahad has shown up. No surprise there. But, unlike TRAT, I don't think cops or liberals are saints.

----------


## Guest

> Absolutely nothing would happen. It isn't a credible threat. But, since you have already tried and convicted the man I suppose you can answer the question.


Bullshit.  Sorry.  I keep forgetting you don't live here anymore.  

Let me ask this a different way...

I'm not asking if the individual would eventually end up in *jail*, I'm asking you if the individual who threatened the life of another person in such a manner would or would not be processed through the system, YES/NO?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wow, Sir Galahad has shown up. No surprise there. But, unlike TRAT, I don't think cops or liberals are saints.


I actually agree. I don't think cops, liberals, conservatives, Democrats, Republicans, etc. are saints. I believe _individuals_ are saints. That means there can be saintly cops, liberals, conservatives, etc., but they are not saintly because of the group they belong to.

----------


## Guest

> I actually agree. I don't think cops, liberals, conservatives, Democrats, Republicans, etc. are saints. I believe _individuals_ are saints. That means there can be saintly cops, liberals, conservatives, etc., but they are not saintly because of the group they belong to.


I just called the sheriff I knew in Virginia to thank him for running a good group of guys and helping me during my pre-law.  I asked him if he would comment for our movie, too.   :Smile: 

I got a Sheriff willing to be on camera.  W00T.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-21-2013)

----------


## ptif219

> No, they don't. There are Republicans with shitty attitudes and Democrats with good attitudes, and vice versa. It's called being human.


  You ignore how partisan politics is

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You ignore how partisan politics is


No, I'm aware of how partisan politics is, but reality is not partisan.

----------


## ptif219

> No, I'm aware of how partisan politics is, but reality is not partisan.


  Reality is the people if this country are extremely partisan

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Reality is the people if this country are extremely partisan


Yes...but _people are stupid_.

----------


## ptif219

> Yes...but _people are stupid_.


 We know that since they re-elected Obama

----------


## St James

> You certainly have a right to your opinio, XL, but I think that is stupid. There is no indication the officer in this case would "wind up" doing anything of the sort. He said some things he shouldn't have said to someone he knew well. And you go to him killing someone for no reason and getting paid suspension. That's bizarre.


If I threatened someone like this cop did, I'd find my ass buried under the jail..................

----------


## The XL

> You certainly have a right to your opinio, XL, but I think that is stupid. There is no indication the officer in this case would "wind up" doing anything of the sort. He said some things he shouldn't have said to someone he knew well. And you go to him killing someone for no reason and getting paid suspension. That's bizarre.


The fact that he talked like this shows he's not above abusing his authority.  And cops pretty much get away with anything.  

Yeah, I don't think it's that crazy to think a cop who has the stones to talk that kind of shit would wind up hurting or killing someone.  You know, someone might talk back too much, or make him feel "threatened."

The fact that you think he should merely be reprimanded speaks volumes, really.

He should have been fired.  He's a public servant that is paid to protect and serve, not make threats that are more dangerous than one an ordinary citizen can make, because he's protected by law and has a monopoly on force.

----------

